# Tool Talk > Machines >  Fishing hook making machine - GIFs

## Altair

Fishing hook making machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Magnifeye fishing hook threader - video
Beer can tab fishing hook - photo

----------

carloski (Jun 7, 2021),

Scotty1 (Jun 8, 2021)

----------

